# presonus firebox



## cteam (Jan 8, 2011)

I know this may be for a lost cause, but does anybody have, or know of, a way to get a pro-audio firewire device working with jack audio server.  Jack works just fine with the qjackctl gui interface (oss driver): however, there is no libffado present anywhere in the freebsd ports system.  There is no way to connect to my firebox 

here is the error jack dumps:

```
20:25:53.520 JACK is starting...
20:25:53.521 /usr/local/bin/jackd -R -P8 -dfirewire -r44100 -p512 -n3
20:25:53.523 JACK was started with PID=2575.
jackd 0.118.0
Copyright 2001-2009 Paul Davis, Stephane Letz, Jack O'Quinn, Torben Hohn and others.
jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details
jackd: unknown driver 'firewire'
20:25:53.615 JACK was stopped with exit status=1.
20:25:53.615 Post-shutdown script...
20:25:53.615 killall jackd
No matching processes belonging to you were found
20:25:54.030 Post-shutdown script terminated with exit status=256.
20:25:55.650 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect
```
So my question, can I just install linux (fedora) jack packages with libffado?  

Im unsure how the whole binary compatibility is going to work out, low latency audio can be tough on any system; I remember getting a lot of xruns on my arch box when i had it, and im not expecting much better here.

http://jackaudio.org/
http://www.ffado.org/

I love everything about bsd: got the zfs mirror going, vm xp (which runs solidworks surprisingly well), even sli support... funny how something basic like a firewire device stops me from fully utilizing my hardware.


----------



## devilock76 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread, being new here yes, I do know better, but since there is already a topic.

Has there been any progress on this, I checked the ports tree and ffado is not in there.  Wondering if anyone has tried manually porting it over and compiling ffado from source on FreeBSD?  I have pro-audio hardware that would depend on this working for me to switch one of my machines to FreeBSD.

Ken


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you tried asking on the freebsd-multimedia mailing list? There have been some progress on the usb midi front recently, perhaps a question about your specific hardware would generate enough interest to make something happen for that as well?


----------



## devilock76 (Mar 13, 2011)

No I have not, just googled it and signed up, thanks.  My concern as far as the presonus is more multichannel audio related but of course better MIDI compatability is useful as well.

Ken


----------

